# Color film in b&w print dev?



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2006)

Yesterday I found this old roll of color Konica 200. I didn't care much about what was on it, but I was curious to see anyway. I didn't feel like taking the time to properly develop color and I'm about to run out of b&w film developer.
So I had the more or less good idea to use print dev. I mixed some Ilford Multigrade, slightly stronger than 1+99. I didn't know exactly for how long i'd need to develop it, so I went for 8 minutes. (wanted to push it some)

The results: awfull, overdeveloped, but a few could be suitable for printing. Would be more like a waste of paper, though.

So I was wondering: If I wouldn't have pushed it and would've done everything carefully, could that kind of thing possibly give something decent?


----------



## Solarize (Jun 10, 2006)

I've never tried it, but in my earliest darkroom days accidently processed a roll of Ilford XP2 (a C41 film) in B&W chemicals.  I too got awfull, if not interesting overexposed results.  Never tried to replicate or improve on the results though.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 10, 2006)

Colour film processes a different way to B&W.
There are 3 emulsions to contend with - sensitive to red, blue and green.
Initially they process with B&W dev but included in are colour couplers which produce the dyes to make the colour image. The silver is then bleached out with the fix.
By processing with B&W dev you are getting three B&W negs in one - combined with a yellow filter as part of the tri-pack film.
Print dev will develop film but it produces rather contrasty results in general.
The bottom line is - processing colour film as B&W is a waste of time. You won't ever get anything worth using.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2006)

ah well... I'm still happy i didn't waste film dev on it. 
that shoud keep me from experimenting with potentially valuable rolls.

thanks guys.


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 11, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Yesterday I found this old roll of color Konica 200. I didn't care much about what was on it, but I was curious to see anyway. I didn't feel like taking the time to properly develop color and I'm about to run out of b&w film developer.



You're just getting lazy now...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> You're just getting lazy now...


No I'm not.

However, arguing with you would be a waste of energy so I'll let you believe you're right. :roll:


----------



## queen_of_scum (Sep 6, 2006)

I've developed colour as BW once before - i think the camera had a few light leaks, but the resulting negs were actually very easy to print even if they weren't that great:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 6, 2006)

Actually I like the softlook of it.  Was that the color film, or the camera ,or filter, or the scan, or my monitor.

However, I would have loved it, if it had been a verticle crop lol.  Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a roll of color developed in B&W. I'm out of print dev at the moment but I'll post the results when I print them.


----------



## woocheol (Sep 10, 2006)

queen_of_scum said:
			
		

> I've developed colour as BW once before - i think the camera had a few light leaks, but the resulting negs were actually very easy to print even if they weren't that great:


 
It reminds me of old french movies. I like it!
Could you tell us how did you develop it? Chemicals, time, and so on.
And what was the film?

I understand that color films developed as B&W should have low contrast
because of the background hue... How did you print it?

Thanks!


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 10, 2006)

woocheol said:
			
		

> I understand that color films developed as B&W should have low contrast
> because of the background hue... How did you print it?
> 
> Thanks!


I did a roll of 800 in D-76 1:1 and they were a bit underexposed but useable at 12 minutes. The background does change things, normal looking results at about a grade 3 or 3 1/2 magenta filter. And really long exposures compared to normal negs.


----------



## queen_of_scum (Sep 11, 2006)

"Fujicolour Superia 800, expired and processed as BW (Rodinal 1+25, 9min)

Printed at 2stop, 10sec"

So bascially, it was shockingly easy to print! I don't think I had any kind of grading on (using standard multigrade paper) so maybe i should have another go but crack up the magenta.


----------

